# Old couples who drive around in big cars



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

you know the sort, in their late 60's/early 70's and they are driving around in fucking big Rover 800 vitesse or Merc S classes.

why, whats the point?
whats wrong with smalller cars?


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

LMFAO ;D veks on form again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

What 70yr olds driving TTs.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

There was a VERY old guy...maybe around 70 driving an SLK on the M25 yesterday!! Is this better?  ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> you know the sort, in their late 60's/early 70's and they are driving around in fucking big Rover 800 vitesse or Merc S classes.
> 
> why, whats the point?
> whats wrong with smalller cars?


lol Whats wrong with their bus passes you mean.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

;DTheres a guy around 65-70 in my street with a CLK. Everynight he puts the fucker in the Garage . Everymorning he takes the fucker out.

However I have never seen him drive it. I have never seen his Wife drive it(other than mentioned). It must take him 20 Minutes to put the fucker in the Garage . He sits with his nose pressed to the windscreen,judging, so he aviods hitting the Garage walls.

I suppose he's not on the road but what's the point.............


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Gazz,

I think I know why this guy is doing this. It was his lifetime dream to get a Merc and he could only afford it at an old age...but he loves is so much he doesn't want to put it on th road, not to damage it.

I have met a guy having a Merc covered in a garage and he had done only 2k after 3 years!! He was still using the old banger around!! ;D

Pointless...but some people do weird things.

Having said this...there are few people in this forum that keep the TT hiden and only use it for special occasions. :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Of course vlastan a TT should be hidden away and used for special occasions . Keeps the mileage nice and low too ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I was behind a guy who must have been 80 in a big Mercedes estate last year on an autobahn. It was an amg one and it was seriously shit off a shovel. I had a hard time keeping up. He was tailgating everyone, and flashing his lights. I was quite happy sitting half a mile behind and having the road ploughed clear for me. When I passed him as he left the road (at an exit..) I was quite surprised to see he was an oap.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

you want to spend time in places like Eastbourne or Bornemouth!!!! Full of old people driving cars way too big for them.....its a total nightmare. At least my parents have a micra!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Bournemouth's mostly full of neds driving poxy souped up fiestas and novas.


----------

